
Ask HN: How much you make at Facebook? - thrwythrwy
Hey HN crowd,
I am planning to apply to Facebook (Menlo Park) as a software engineer and I wonder how much engineers make there.<p>Thank you in advance for sharing!
======
Arcten
How many years of experience do you have? Salary is fairly tightly banded
depending on your level E3 - E6+.

You can estimate level based on description here: [https://www.quora.com/What-
is-the-expectation-out-of-each-so...](https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-
expectation-out-of-each-software-engineering-level-at-Facebook)

~~~
thrwythrwy
Based on my experience I fall into the E5 level.

~~~
Arcten
Average salary is about $170,000, RSU grant is somewhere between $260,000 -
$300,000 over 4 years.

Number of datapoints on that is somewhere between 20 and 40.

Do note that if you're on the cusp of a level, Facebook can and will put you
in a lower level so that you have a chance to excel and get promoted quickly,
instead of struggling with adapting and getting put on a PIP.

~~~
thrwythrwy
How often does FB put engineers on PIPs? Based on your comment I got the
impression that the expectations from E5's are huge.

~~~
Arcten
I don't have that information, and I perhaps was a little too strong in my
phrasing. Nevertheless, if you're not confident that you fall at an E5 level
when joining, there's a chance you'll come in at E4, which is not necessarily
a bad thing. E5 is a terminal level for engineers, in the sense that you can
stay there for the rest of your career at Facebook. If you spend too long at
E4 without promoting, you may be fired.

